
The Benefits of Intermittent Fasting - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/17/well/eat/the-benefits-of-intermittent-fasting.html
======
anonytrary
People associate fasting with mental disorder (anorexia, bulimia) and
religion, but it is a great way to optimize your body's metabolism. The key to
intermittent fasting isn't eating less, it's eating the same amount but in
more concentrated intervals.

> A man I know in his early 50s said he had lost 12 pounds in about two months
> on what he calls the 7-11 diet: He eats nothing from 7 p.m. until 11 a.m.
> the next morning, every day.

To add to this anecdata, I did this for two months and lost around 20 fatty
pounds. I wasn't large before, but I am noticeably leaner now. Maybe we'd be
healthier if we took just 3 months out of a year for 16 hour intermittent
fasting.

